# Fausta Truffa (85)



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Sublime!
http://www.classicfm.com/composers/verdi/news/old-lady-sings-verdi/#mDLTQskTuTdKBcg7.97


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Sublime!
> http://www.classicfm.com/composers/verdi/news/old-lady-sings-verdi/#mDLTQskTuTdKBcg7.97


This is really amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Sublime!
> http://www.classicfm.com/composers/verdi/news/old-lady-sings-verdi/#mDLTQskTuTdKBcg7.97


Sublime is not even justified how to describe this , I would say ; _Stunning_ with a capital S:tiphat:


----------



## ChristPPierola (May 21, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> Sublime!
> http://www.classicfm.com/composers/verdi/news/old-lady-sings-verdi/#mDLTQskTuTdKBcg7.97


Hi Nina, where you get the age of Fausta?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

An opera friend told me. Why? Is that in error?


----------

